# baytril tetraclyne



## memnoch1970 (Apr 17, 2007)

what is the main diffrence in these antibiotics???


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I am not sure what you mean.

The two are different classes of antibiotics with very different in their mode of action. Tetracycline inhibits protein synthesis by the bacteria; enrofloxacin (baytril) inhibits bacterial DNA synthesis.

Both are pretty broad spectrum antibiotics - effective for many gram positive and gram negative bacterial infections.

As tetracycline is an older drug, there has been more time for bacteria to develop resistance. Baytril is newer, so resistance is currently less of a concern (although becoming one); but Baytril can cause more severe toxicity if overdosed.


----------



## memnoch1970 (Apr 17, 2007)

thankyou, ive also learned tetra is light sensitive and can burn the frogs if dropped on there backs.


----------



## 013 (Aug 9, 2006)

Same goes for baytril. Only use it when they need it. Alot people seem to play doctor with their frogs with a lot of dead frogs in the end.


----------

